# Petal giving birth



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Petal got out of her litter tray this morning with a kitten hanging from her!!! guided her into her birthing box and the kitten is fine but not latched on yet....he tries but petal keeps moving everytime he gets close..... how long before I get concerned??


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Just my luck for no one to be here for advice!!!..... anyone!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

has she just had the one kitten, does she look like shes still in any pain, or maybe getting ready to have another kitten, can you keep trying to latch the kitten on,???? i will see if i can get a breeder to answer your questions,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Abbscats! stay with Petal and make sure the baby is kept nice and warm. Baby should try to suckle and if she doesn't let it, try to calm Petal down and purr to her a bit to make her relax, then ease the baby onto the teat. Get a nice hot water bottle ready wrapped in a towel and put the baby on it if Petal is busy having the other kittens. 

I shall keep an eye on this thread and no doubt others will be on line too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Am at work at the moment and am going to be busy for a few mins but will keep looking back to see how things are going.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

yes she still looks like she is contracting......... there is definately another one to come. She has settled down a bit now and the kitten is sucklin


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

phew! glad about that, keep us updated


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

That's good so far.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

2nd baby on the way


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with the birthing, keep us all updated when you can.Can't wait to see pics.:thumbup1:
I will be reading with interest as I think my cat is pregnant, and I will need all the advise I can get.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck with Petal and kittens. My cat gave birth to a black kitten in a dark cupboard and we couldn't find a torch! It was a nightmare to find - we did a fingertip search in the pitch black to find it so you are lucky it was the litter tray!

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Petal 

How is she at the moment? Nice and calm I hope. Try offering her something to eat once she stops for a bit. She might like a bit of an energy boost. Not all queens do though so don't worry if she refuses. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is mom with baby No.1


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like she's doing fine - just try to relax yourself (this is why a lot of breeders keep a bottle of wine handy i think LOL) x

Rraa's already given you the advice you need while this is going on xx

Has she removed the placenta or have you done it?? x


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Mom very calm and peaceful she has been and had something to eat and a walk round looking for next place to have no.2. Its been two hours now since no.1 entered this world and you can see that no.2 is close and she is very happy and calm but how long should I leave her before I start to panick about no.2


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I removed the placenta as she just left it in her box and also cut the cord as she didnt do that either. she has thoroughly cleaned baby though and baby is feeding well now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well done! Anymore on the way?*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

don't panic yet - it can take up to 24/48 hours for a labour sometimes, as long as she does not seem or look in any pain i would just keep an eye and keep helping with the little bits when she needs it  x

Good on the placenta bit, i like it when my females don't remove it, feel safer making sure it's done myself lol x


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Abbscats, that little baby is lovely ,great markings. Good luck with the others. I will keep popping back to check in.:thumbup:


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone who has posted its been a great help!!! Petal is very relaxed with baby and baby feeding well with a weight of 114g. What is the normal weight gain?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

abbscats said:


> Thank you everyone who has posted its been a great help!!! Petal is very relaxed with baby and baby feeding well with a weight of 114g. What is the normal weight gain?


Very nice weight for a newborn  x

Normal weight gain for a kitten should be about 10grams a day or more - do not worry if they lose a little in the first 24 hours, in the womb they would have had a constant food source compared to being fed every couple of hours when born x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Yay!! WELL DONE PETAL!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

he looks nice and big for a newborn I think there is just one more to come - would rather have 2 big babies that 6 little ones though anyday.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad it is all going well for petal congrats!xxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay! 114g is good for a baby. Just for comparison, my own queen's kittens tended to be between 75g (the smallest ever) and 125g. As LoosKoons says, the typical weight gain to be happy about is 10g per day for the first week. It can vary though and at first babies may lose a little weight in the 24 hrs after birth. They will pick up though. 

The process of giving birth to kittens can take a whole day or two days even but again, this varies. The quickest my own queen has been done and dusted was 3 hours from kitten number 1 to kitten number 6 (her second litter) and the longest is 12 hours from kitten 1 to kitten 5 - her last litter. 

So - from this, you can be reasonably sure that nothing is certain  LOL :001_tt2:

Will keep looking on here - I think you have the idea now with the afterbirths, cords, etc. Petal is doing very well. Sending you lots of purrs.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see if she has number two:yesnod:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad all is going well, the picture is lovely, hopefully number two wont be long,xx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Petal lying happily in her box purring with baby - I'm having a well earned cuppa


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

At least its a daytime delivery during a working day in the week. Mine tend to choose the middle of the night during a bank holiday when, if I needed a vet, it would be "double trouble". 

How's Petal now? Did you enjoy your cuppa? I'm having one too now.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news on No 2 kitty yet?:001_rolleyes: can't wait to see if she has any more.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

She is happy in her box with baby and he has been feeding none stop all day!!! She doesn't look like she can be bothered to do anything else maybe thats it and it will be just the one but she does still seem lumpy........ but hey what do I know!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Sometimes it's difficult to tell hun, she could wait another few hours then have another x

Just keep a close eye x


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I will stay with her definately thanks for all the advice and support - you are all fantastic people!!!:wink5:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i got told once by a breeder that one of her cats would give birth with four hours between each kitty. i would be going round the bend if that was me.

good luck at let us all know what she has and how many


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news on the kitty - glad mum is relaxed...
Well done Rrra - great advise xxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

i did nahtink - just swapped a few stories. LoosKoonz gave the best advice. 

Anyways. I am off home now and will be away from the pc until after 19:30 hrs (when I have commuted back, then fed my own 'babies' and switched on my pc). 

Hope darling Petal is ok. Abbscats seems to have everything nicely organised. The main thing now is that Petal is happy, baby is suckling and if she does have another baby - see that Petal doesnt strain for a very long time (more than an hour and a half and I worry about my girl) without producing the little one. 

Keep the vet's number handy - then you know you will not need it. Like the umbrella theory or sods law - when you want something its not there whereas if its ready to hand, you won't need it. 

Bye for now - best purrs and hope everyone's happy :thumbup:


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you so so much for your advice - Petal been up and eaten a little food and now settled back down with baby seems quite content at the moment but will stay with her. Got the vet no. handy if I need them!! Hope not...


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds nice and relaxed at yours then so that's good x

Rraa, you advised very well too hunny as always, though i do wish people would spell my username right (have put in for name change now LOL) xxx

abbs, there's usually one of us lurking about of a nighttime, should you run into any trouble or are worried in any way don't hesitate to ask xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

oops - sorry LoosKoon*z* - my apologies.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Rraa said:


> oops - sorry LoosKoon*z* - my apologies.


acch! it's LousKoonz :lol::lol: xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Any more news on mum & babies?? did she have anymore?

What did you have on hand for the birth? I have ordered soooo much stuff for my 'kitten box' !! its all in the room with prepared beds.....cats arent even due for 2 & 4 weeks! 

Cant wait for more pics of your lovely babies! x well done mummy!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

No more babies.... still only have the one........ she has been up and around for last 20 minutes having a good clean and a wonder around and thought that this might be another but she has gone back to bed now so I think we will only have the one baby.

As far as kitten box I had clean towels and face cloths for cleaning babies hot water bottle to keep them warm, sterilised scissors and dental floss, kitchen paper, rubbish bag, small seringes but only needed a change for the bedding to be honest and used the hot water bottle. Need kitchen roll to clean up mess and rubbish bag ...petal did the rest. I think you can find a thread on birthing boxes though so that might do a better job than me to list all eventualities:thumbup:


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

been up all night with petal and although now and again she has wondered around and cleaned herself alot she is still purring and baby is feeding well. I have convinced myself there is another baby still to come but now its going on for 24hrs since she had no.1 - gonna take her to vets to get her checked over............ do you think I am bein paranoid or is it best???  Has anyone known it be to be this long between babes and everything still be ok???????


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw -congratulations on your new fur baby. Bless.

I'm not a breeder but have had three moggies have kittens (over my life-time - which is many, many years - I don't breed moggies indiscriminately) - none of them have gone more than four hours between kittens. I know from this site that it is possible for there to be longer gaps but I would definitely contact my vet if it was one of my fur family and take their advice about whether to go in or not.

Wishing you and Petal lots of lovely kitten snuggling and purrs.

Lumps x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

just catching up on this thread - so it appears you have just the one child but its quality not necessarily quantity that counts. Hope Petal and baby are doing well. Congratulations.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Definately would agree on quality!!! She is a stunner and very big.... weighed in at 134g today that is an increase of 20g in a day!! I took them both to the vets this morning to be checked over and it seems petal is full of fluid which is why she looks like she has more babes but they checked and no more babies present so that was a relief!! They gave her antibiotics to ensure no infection sets in, and she said the babe look like a girl but early days........... if this is right then she will be staying here with the rest of my furbabies. thank you for all your posts, they have been a great comfort in our time of need.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations to you all and I am glad all went well.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww congrats mummy!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad petal and kitten are doing well, welldonexx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Just thought I would post an upto date piccy of petal's baby. Cant believe she is 3 weeks old now and doing great. xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw how gorgeous !!!

beautiful baby

D xx


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww gorgeous 
xxx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

She is a real stunner - kind of makes up for the fact she was a singleton!! Petal has been such a good mom too.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well that's one gorgeous and cheeky faced minky isn't it  xx


----------

